# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.6 - LG L9 II, LG Vu II and more!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.6 - LG L9 II, LG Vu II and more!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.6 is out!  *Added support for Qualcomm MSM8227 and MSM8230 Mobile Processors with eMMC storage devices!
Also added support for LG D605, LG C395, LG F200S, LG F200LS, Lenovo A760, Huawei U8815N!*  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.6 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG D605* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG C395* -  added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG F200S* -  added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG F200LS* -  added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Lenovo A760* - added Dead Boot Repair  (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *Huawei U8815N* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added new Core ID (008E00E1) for MSM8225 CPU.**Added new Core ID (07926477) for Hisilicon HI6731 CPU.**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

